# New Ob And First Mod! Hi!!



## BigPopa (Sep 11, 2010)

Just picked up our OB 210RS last Thursday and took it to Mammoth for the weekend (2 nights)...everything was awesome. 34 degrees and didn't even need to turn on the heater. Very nice upgrade from the tent trailer. Tonight I did my first upgrade to the trailer by removing the "hamper" in the bathroom and moving the hinges to the side of the door which allowed for additional storage in the bathroom. Nothing major but a good first step. I really want to rip out the trash stereo and put in a DVD player in it's place. We'll see what the wife allows.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome! I also upgraded from a tent trailer and love the change.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers! You're gonna love this site!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and welcome to the site! You'll find a wealth of info here on various mods others have done....lots of great ideas!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

BigPopa said:


> Just picked up our OB 210RS last Thursday and took it to Mammoth for the weekend (2 nights)...everything was awesome. 34 degrees and didn't even need to turn on the heater. Very nice upgrade from the tent trailer. Tonight I did my first upgrade to the trailer by removing the "hamper" in the bathroom and moving the hinges to the side of the door which allowed for additional storage in the bathroom. Nothing major but a good first step. I really want to rip out the trash stereo and put in a DVD player in it's place. We'll see what the wife allows.


You can also swap out the ceiling speakers for something better and the wife probably won't even notice.Big Difference!
I went with some Sony Explode speakers I got from Walmart for cheap.Way better sound!I did it in about 45min on a trip.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I really want to change that around as well but the DW likes the hamper, especially on long trips.

As to the speaker change out, are they 5.25" speakers or 6.5"? That's high on my list.


----------



## BigPopa (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks! I talked with the DW about the hamper and she and I both felt it was more valuable as a storage area for chemicals and bathroom stuff. I was planning on putting in a shelf too but there's a lot of wild plumbing going on in there! I may still try to do something.

I like the idea of the speakers too. I may check that out too. I also have my sights on changing out the stereo and putting in one that can serve at the DVD player for the TV too. Any recommendations?
-SS


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Replaced the interior speakers last year. I was able to find two pairs of Pioneer TS-G1643R speakers on eBay pretty cheap. They are listed as 6-1/2" speakers but the stock grills in the Outback fit them perfectly. Definitely use the speaker clips. Without the clips the speakers almost fall out on their own. They aren't high end speakers but they sound a ton better than the stock speakers.

For anyone who is interested, there are a couple sellers on eBay that always seem to have these speakers available for cheap. I was able to get mine for around $20 a pair with free shipping. They are both companies that sell merchandise returned to Bestbuy stores. They are Bestbuy Outlet and Cowboom. If you are interested in buying from either of them, be sure to check the item condition section. A lot of the time, they will be missing the covers, manual or box. The speakers I purchased were like new except for the box they came in.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

BigPopa said:


> We'll see what the wife allows.


Just do it and ask for forgiveness


----------



## BigPopa (Sep 11, 2010)

clarkely said:


> We'll see what the wife allows.


Just do it and ask for forgiveness








[/quote]

Clarkely - After looking at your rig I bet you've pulled that one off a few times!


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi BigPopa

Congrats and welcome to Outbackers.

We have the same unit and that hamper mod is on my list to do as well.

Happy camping.

Jim


----------



## BigPopa (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks, Jim!

Looking forward to a lot of fun.
-Scott


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

We did the same change last year from a Starcraft that we had for 16 years to the 210RS. It took me two years of looking for the right rig and so far the 210 has exceeded our expectations.

I keep thinking about the hamper mod as well, but then I use the dumb thing every trip. Someday.

One thing I like about the "trash" stereo is that I can plug the TV into it and get much better sound. But I too am looking at a change in speakers. They are BAD!!

The other mod I am doing right now is a bunk support when the bed is closed. I have read a lot about the tracks pulling out of the ceiling.

Enjoy your OB!


----------



## BigPopa (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been reading a lot about the bunk support too. So far I like the PVC model that one of the members posted about. I need to "refind" that and see if I can't replicate it. It's lightweight, adjustable, and easy to store. The other one that I saw on here was a huge wooden structure with complicated hinges and stuff, plus it looked like a bear to store.

I replaced my outdoor speakers last night...it was simple. Took about 20 minutes. I think I'm going to stop by Walmart and pick up a couple pair of 5.25 speakers tonight and install them inside. I think they've got some of those Sony Xplod speakers for around $25 a pair. Seems reasonable.

As for the radio...I agree it's nice to integrate the sound from the TV to the stereo and I assume you do that through a male/male mini jack into the front? You could continue that practice should you change it out (most stereos have that feature now). By getting a deck that also plays DVDs you will gain the ability to plug the stereo directly into your tv and watch DVDs on the TV and listen to the sound over the stereo speakers. The other option I'm contemplating is just getting a small DVD player and have it feed sound to the stereo (via that male/male mini jack) and feed video to the TV. The benefit of this option is improved resolution from the DVD player and they can be had at a much lower price. Most companies are now producing DVD players with up converters to 1080 while the deck model does not do this. Down side...size and storage of the separate DVD player. Options, options, options...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

What speakers did you use to upgrade outside?


----------



## BigPopa (Sep 11, 2010)

clarkely said:


> What speakers did you use to upgrade outside?


They were 5.25" Pyle marine speakers like these. Not super great but better than the junk that was in the hole to begin with. I bought them for my pop-up but never got around to installing them so they were perfect for this application.
-SS


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I used these.

Boss MR50W

They use the same fastener pattern as the originals but need a little bigger opening. I enlarged the hole in the exterior skin of the Outback about a 1/4" by using a sanding drum on my cordless Dremel.


----------

